# Tank jewels.



## ZE52414 (Sep 15, 2017)

Looking for a set of Og glass Schwinn tank jewels. Not exactly sure how much these are. Let me know! Thank you


----------



## Rust_Trader (Sep 15, 2017)

AutoCycle tank? Prolly 1500-2000


----------



## ZE52414 (Sep 15, 2017)

Rust_Trader said:


> AutoCycle tank? Prolly 1500-2000



Yea autocycle. Are you F$&&ing kidding me???


----------



## ZE52414 (Sep 15, 2017)

Rust_Trader said:


> AutoCycle tank? Prolly 1500-2000



I'm talking just the glass reflectors! I really hope your talking about the entire tank


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Sep 15, 2017)

I dropped 750 for my set


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZE52414 (Sep 15, 2017)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> I dropped 750 for my set
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Dang. I was hoping someone would say 2-300. Shiiiiit is cray cray! Big boy bikes are pricey


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Sep 15, 2017)

ZE52414 said:


> Dang. I was hoping someone would say 2-300. Shiiiiit is cray cray! Big boy bikes are pricey




There is always the plastic ones.. 50 to 100 on them


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZE52414 (Sep 15, 2017)

It has the plastic ones, but I'm wanting the real deal!  May have to keep the plastic ones for longer than planned. 


Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> There is always the plastic ones.. 50 to 100 on them
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jkent (Sep 15, 2017)

I think I remember someone telling me that they found some old bicycle mirrors that had the orange glass reflectors on the back of them and that is what they used to retrofit them into a AC tank. Has anyone here ever tried that or heard of it?
JKent


----------



## jkent (Sep 15, 2017)

ZE52414 said:


> Dang. I was hoping someone would say 2-300. Shiiiiit is cray cray! Big boy bikes are pricey




LMAO
That was funny! Can somebody say " Sticker Shock" ?
JKent


----------



## ZE52414 (Sep 15, 2017)

jkent said:


> LMAO
> That was funny! Can somebody say " Sticker Shock" ?
> JKent



Lmao.


----------



## Kramai88 (Sep 15, 2017)

Hey Z don't ask about the rear reflector it's plastic too. Don't think your heart could take it. Lmao


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rust_Trader (Sep 15, 2017)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> I dropped 750 for my set
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





That's was super cheap. I seen deals for double that.


----------



## ZE52414 (Sep 15, 2017)

Kramai88 said:


> Hey Z don't ask about the rear reflector it's plastic too. Don't think your heart could take it. Lmao
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



What am I getting myself into! Are you sure they are plastic!? Lmao


----------



## jkent (Sep 16, 2017)

So what would a complete 1935 jewel tank be priced at? $4,000 +


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Sep 16, 2017)

The age old saying it depends on supply and demand at any given time.
And the value range is wide depending on condition, original paint, original decals etc. With all the variables in mind in the market today I believe the range could be 1500-3500.
3,500 being a killer complete original paint tank with graphics. And Jewel tanks didn't come out until 36.


----------



## ZE52414 (Sep 16, 2017)

markivpedalpusher said:


> The age old saying it depends on supply and demand at any given time.
> And the value range is wide depending on condition, original paint, original decals etc. With all the variables in mind in the market today I believe the range could be 1500-3500.
> 3,500 being a killer complete original paint tank with graphics. And Jewel tanks didn't come out until 36.



I'm just needing the glass jewels. I would trade my plastic ones for the glass


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Sep 16, 2017)

Gotcha same theory applies glass jewels 500-1500 anybody's guess.


----------



## catfish (Sep 16, 2017)

ZE52414 said:


> I'm just needing the glass jewels. I would trade my plastic ones for the glass




Good luck with that.


----------



## ZE52414 (Sep 19, 2017)

jkent said:


> I think I remember someone telling me that they found some old bicycle mirrors that had the orange glass reflectors on the back of them and that is what they used to retrofit them into a AC tank. Has anyone here ever tried that or heard of it?
> JKent


----------



## Bikermaniac (Nov 12, 2017)

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/original-glass-autocycle-jewel-tank-reflector.120974/


----------



## bobcycles (Nov 12, 2017)

jkent said:


> I think I remember someone telling me that they found some old bicycle mirrors that had the orange glass reflectors on the back of them and that is what they used to retrofit them into a AC tank. Has anyone here ever tried that or heard of it?
> JKent




about the same size...but you need the 'notches' the originals or repros have...to fit in the tank


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 13, 2017)

bobcycles said:


> about the same size...but you need the 'notches' the originals or repros have...to fit in the tank



I don't believe the mirror reflectors say "Schwinn" on them either. V/r Shawn


----------



## ZE52414 (Nov 13, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> I don't believe the mirror reflectors say "Schwinn" on them either. V/r Shawn



They do not say Schwinn. They are a bit to big. I've been filing them down for fit up. Being careful. Next step is adding the notches. But this has been pushed way back. Not really in a hurry to get it done. This is one bike I know isn't going anywhere


----------

